# white spot issues



## petdude

i need help..........again. i have bought some clown fish for my 55 gal. saltwater tank. i put them in quarantine tank for three weeks before adding them in my show tank and was happy to see they were fine. 
i have: 1 Bursa Trigger
1 yellow tail damsel
1 four stripe damsel
2 percula clowns
The show tank has been getting regular ph,ammonia, nitrite,nitrate tests.all check out OK.
My tank was finally checking out fine when my four stripe damsel was showing signs of white spot and suddenly died*sniff* now all my fish EXCEPT the bursa trigger get small white spot infections. it is not massive and very wierd actually because the damsel was practicaly covered with dots but my current fish tend to get three or four dots on their body at a time. the floor and my only fake decoration(anemonie)(no coral,inverts,ect.) seems to be covered with white dots that turn to fuzz. I have tried Copper Safe(Medecine),dropping the salinity lv. as a tank expert has suggested, and cleaning/water changes but nothing works. please help[/i]


----------



## caferacermike

Wow this one sounds out of my league. For some reason I don't get these types of problems in my tanks. I am very diligent in my water changes and fish selection. That may be part of it. 

I was following along with the ich part until you said that the entire tank floor is covered in what appears to be ich that has fallen and gotten fuzzy. My first thought is that I've never heard of ich doing anything at all like that. As a burrowing parasite they don't fall to the tank bottom. My first thought about what it could be, was uneaten foos. I was thinking that larg e organics were piling up and decomposing. This could also be the source of ammonia from a previous thread about your tank.

I'm going to recommend you stop medicating at this point as you say it isn't helping. Try raising the temp to about 85F and get the water prisitine. Daily 5g water changes would be a great help during the time of the problem. Other than making sure your tank is as clan as possible I will have to wait see what other resonse trickle in.


----------



## usmc121581

Like you stated caferacermike. I was going with Ick, till he metioned the fuzzy stuff. I'm puzzled on this one.


----------



## G-force

petdude said:


> i need help..........again. i have bought some clown fish for my 55 gal. saltwater tank. i put them in quarantine tank for three weeks before adding them in my show tank and was happy to see they were fine.
> i have: 1 Bursa Trigger
> 1 yellow tail damsel
> 1 four stripe damsel
> 2 percula clowns
> The show tank has been getting regular ph,ammonia, nitrite,nitrate tests.all check out OK.
> My tank was finally checking out fine when my four stripe damsel was showing signs of white spot and suddenly died*sniff* now all my fish EXCEPT the bursa trigger get small white spot infections. it is not massive and very wierd actually because the damsel was practicaly covered with dots but my current fish tend to get three or four dots on their body at a time. the floor and my only fake decoration(anemonie)(no coral,inverts,ect.) seems to be covered with white dots that turn to fuzz. I have tried Copper Safe(Medecine),dropping the salinity lv. as a tank expert has suggested, and cleaning/water changes but nothing works. please help[/i]


What was the amount of Copper Safe that you put in the tank? What is the salinity now? How long have you been treating your fish? Try to raise your temp a bit in order to speed up the life cycle of those whit spots. Hope this helps.


----------



## usmc121581

> Try to raise your temp a bit in order to speed up the life cycle of those whit spots. Hope this helps


You wouldn't want to raise the temp not knowing what those white dots are. Are the white dots on the fish look like they have been sprinkled with salt?


----------



## petdude

for those reading this, my fish are in quarantine for fungus and marine ich so i am working on that. but i am shure the fuzz is not left overs, i like to keep the tank clean so i doubt it. it just pops back up. i introduced a piece of live rock some time ago after curing it, but do any of you think this could be the cause?


----------



## bettababy

Can you get us a picture? I have a few ideas running through my head, but can't be certain of anything without being able to see it. 
Also, the fish, if it IS ick, which it could easily be... ick is also caused by stress. The mixture of fish you have in your tank concerns me. To hear that you added clownfish to a smaller tank with a trigger, alarms me. You do realize that your trigger will eventually eat the other fish? You do realize that this is cruel to all of those fish? (not to mention expensive) And, do you realize that your tank is way over stocked, even if the fish are small?
Can you post current test readings for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, calcium, and KH, and spg/salinity please? How often are you doing regular water exchanges? How much water at a time? Are you premixing your saltwater?
I also lost track of the entire list of symptoms in your fish... you said something about fungal infection plus the ick? Can you describe this please? And you mentioned fish being in quarantine? Again, can you describe this and if this is a seperate tank, can you post test results for that tank? (same as above)
The more information you give us the better and faster we can help you.


----------



## crazie.eddie

Also like to add...

What kind of filtration are you using on the main and QT tank?

Are you using tap or RO water?

What is the salinity level kept at?

You said you used Coppersafe...Did you do this at first sign of the white dots on the fish or was it after they were all over the substrate and turning to fuzz?

There is a stage of ich that does fall to the tank floor, which later hatch and release the parasites looking for hosts. Once they find and attach to a host, is usually when they are visible. Any other stages, even the stage where they fall to the tank floor, they are not large enough to be seen.

This maybe a stupid question, but how are you adding your salt? Is it pre-mixed in a seperate container first and then added after a day or so or do you add it directly into the tank?


----------



## linewalker85

*I need help too, please, please, please...*

I think I'm having the same problem... only I don't have fuzzy at the bottom of my tank. It looks like my fish are covered in salt. Today is the first time I noticed it (although I'm almost 100% positive that it wasn't there yesterday). Do you think this is ich? My Russell's Lionfish refuses to eat (which is incredibly not like him) as well as my snowflake eel. They both look really depressed. If anyone has any suggestions I'm wide open. About two days ago I got home and my temp. was about 82 (really high for my fish), one of my heaters went wack, since then I have regulated the temp and now it is fine... do you think this might have caused the problem. Below is the details of my tank:

55 gal. 3 1/2" to 4" sand base
1- Russell's Lionfish 
1- snowflake eel (small about 8-9" long)
1- Yellow Tang 
2- Percula Clown Fish - (they are the only ones who don't have the white) 
1- Feather Duster
1- Long Tentacle Anemone

My Levels: 
Nitrate- 20 (I'm doing a water change as I'm typing this)
Nitrite- 0 
Ammonia- 0
Ph- 8.2- 8.3
Salinity- 1.025 
Temp- 76 F


----------

